# "Time of the month"



## E2horsecrzy4u (Aug 19, 2003)

Lol sorry guys you dont have to read if u dont wanna!Ok i noticed that when I'm having my monthly visiter that my ibs gets a whole lot worse! Ever happen to you girls?


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

Hi there, you are so not alone. It worsens mine too. I am in so much pain i dont want to even function.


----------



## kristiclark2001 (Oct 11, 2002)

Hi I'm new to this BB I have had IBS for about 15 years now. I'm starting Paxil today as I finally relized that I need to start treating this side of IBS. I too have flare ups of my sever D when I'm starting the monthly way. So not to worry two Dr have said this is normal. Good Luck


----------



## Laura_Thornley (Jul 1, 2003)

Hi, My ibs is always worse when i have my "time of the month" so to speak.But the doctors put me on the pill.Have any of the doctors done that with you guys?~*~Laura~*~


----------



## kristiclark2001 (Oct 11, 2002)

Laura, It made no difference with me.


----------



## Gtpchic31 (Jun 9, 2003)

I just started having ibs symptoms in january and i have been on the pill for 6 years and it doesnt help with anything. It quit helping me with my cramps when i get with my peroid


----------



## StrawberryShortcake (Sep 27, 2003)

I've had IBS for 12 years now (I'm 16)and ever since I got my "time of the month" for the first time I've been drinking Midol. Even if it worsens my IBS pain, it calms it down a bit. However, I do recommend that all of you ask your doctors about Spacol (liquid or pill) because even if it is for IBS, it's an anti-flamatory medicine that soothes the menstrual pain. It might now work on some women, but like I said, check with your doctors.


----------



## cofaym (Dec 16, 2002)

Yup - bites doesn't it? I keep wondering if 23 is too young for a historectomy - I never wanted kids anyway, lol. My next period should be on the first if I'm on time (I just stopped taking DEPO PROVERA, so who knows). My last attack happend the evening before I started. I just cried and cried while I waiting for the immodium to kick in. I'm thinking maybe if I take two immodium a day until I've started... maybe it won't be so bad. I hope. I can handle the little attacks and the gas pains and the occasional "yucky" feelings, but once a month I get an attack from hell. I got them when I was on the depo too, although I couldn't really pin them on the begining of my cycle. I'm sure this is why more women have IBS than men - they don't have the same fluctuations in hormones that we do (at least not to the same degree) so maybe even if they have it they are able to ignore it most of the time. I mean, with my diet change I have managed to minimize my attacks to next to nothing... except for that one. How many years until the blessing of menopause???


----------



## E2horsecrzy4u (Aug 19, 2003)

lol! same with me cofaym!


----------



## shelly_3319 (Oct 16, 2003)

Hi! i get ibs a lot worse during my periods too. I read somewhere that cause your bowel is so sevsitive hormones can effect it, which is why it happened. I've also been diagnosed with ovarian cysts and was wondering if this was affected by the ibs, or vice versa


----------



## asian_girl (Aug 22, 2003)

oh yeah, when im on my rag, i am so much bitchier and mean, and life sucks twice as much, since i already have my ibs


----------



## Laura_Thornley (Jul 1, 2003)

i wen to the doctors to see why im so ill all the time and he gave me Mefenamic Acid. have any of you had this n if u have,does it work?!~*~Laura~*~


----------



## reezyluv (Oct 31, 2003)

I SO KNOW HOW YOU FEEL!!!!!!!!!! the thing with mine is I'll get REALLY sick to and my IBS kicks in so bad that i have to go to the hospital and they have to put me on narcotics and it is sooooo terrible cause the narcotics make you constipated WHILE im getting that "visitor" which doesn't help with my attitude! lol


----------

